# Lian Li O11D RE - Dual AIO Wasserkühlung und Lüfterlayout



## Kühlschrankwichtel (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell plane ich mein luftgekühltes System mit einer doppelten AIO WaKü und diversen anderen RGB Spielereien zu verschönern. Die beiden AIOs sollen diese Komponenten kühlen mit Option auf Wechsel der Hardware in 1-2 Jahren (vllt ne RTX3800):

i7-8700K @ 4,7GHz
Gainward GTX 1080 Ti Phoenix GS (mit nem NZXT G12 Adapter und evtl. vertikal via Riser)

Ich habe mich instant in die NZXT X73 verknallt und würde gerne diese in ein Lian Li Gehäuse stecken. Jetzt komme ich an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Ich plane folgendes Layout:

360er Radiator GPU: Seitlich nach außen pustend (push) mit 3x NZXT Aer RGB 2
360er Radiator CPU: Oben nach außen pustend (push) mit den mitgelieferten 3x NZXT P120.
Die restlichen mitgelieferten 3x NZXT P120 wollte ich unten nach innen pustend (Frischluft) einfügen. Vor allem wenn die Grafikkarte vertikal aufgebaut ist, verspreche ich mir davon einen schönen Luftstrom über den Speicher etc.

Jetzt ist das Gehäuse transparent und mit viel Blingbling. Deswegen will ich versuchen, einen Überdruck zu erzeugen, was bei dem Lüfterlayout etwas tricky ist. Mir ist bekannt, dass ein Radiator den Luftdurchsatz deutlich beeinflussen kann. Mir ist aber nicht bekannt, ob man den Widerstand pi mal Daumen abschätzen kann. Gibt es aus eurer Erfahrung heraus einen Richtwert für die Minderung des Luftdurchsatzes durch einen Radiator? Halbierung? Viertelung? Oder evtl. nur kleiner Einfluss?

Ich habe mir das Ziel gesetzt, das System so leise wie möglich zu betreiben. Im besten Fall alle Radiator-Lüfter auf Minimum (500 rpm). Die unteren Lüfter müsste ich dann vermutlich etwas höher drehen. Wenn ich jetzt zumindest ungefähr wüsste, wie groß der Radiator-Einfluss ist, könnte ich einfach ausrechnen, wie schnell die unteren drehen müssten.

Hoffe auf interessanten Input .

Wichtel


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2020)

Meine 3x 140er Lüfter in der Front erzeugen solch ein starken Luftstrom mit max. Drehzahl das ich sogar die Gardine hinter dem Rechner nach hinten weg wehen sehen kann. Also Luft kommt durch ein Radiator schon durch, nur gibt es halt ein gewissen Widerstand wo Lüfter wenn möglichst ein Lufdruck dazuwischen aufbauen sollten. Daher kommt es auch auf die Lüfter selbst mit an und so ein hohen Luftzug brauchst du im Gehäuse ehe nicht mehr wenn Grafikkarte und CPU mit Wasser gekühlt werden. Mit einem System was mit Luft gekühlt wird muss die Luft an den Kühlkörper gelangen, bei einer Wasserkühlung zählt nur wo der Radiator verbaut wurde und wie gut oder woher dieser die Luft zum kühlen bekommt.

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber in Richtung custom Wakü schauen, wenn die Grafikkarte auch mit Wasser mit gekühlt werden soll, denn diese AIO Lösungen sind nichts halbes und auch nichts ganzes und ich kenne viele Leute die dann doch noch auf custom umgestiegen sind und so unnötig viel Geld verbraten haben. Bei einer Grafikkarte sollte ehe alles mit Wasser gekühlt werden und mit einem Fullcover Kühler ist man schon bei einem custom Loop.



Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Ziel gesetzt, das System so leise wie möglich zu betreiben. Im besten Fall alle Radiator-Lüfter auf Minimum (500 rpm). Die unteren Lüfter müsste ich dann vermutlich etwas höher drehen. Wenn ich jetzt zumindest ungefähr wüsste, wie groß der Radiator-Einfluss ist, könnte ich einfach ausrechnen, wie schnell die unteren drehen müssten.


Die Drehzahl der Lüfter ist auf die Fläche bezogen wie warm oder leise alles wird um eine Wassertemperatur von 30°C zu halten und so bestimmte Temperaturen zu erreichen müssen meine Lüfter auch nur um die 500 U/min laufen. Jedoch habe ich neben meinen zwei intern verbauten 240 + 420 Radiatoren noch ein großen externen Mo-Ra 360 stehen, sonst würde ich nicht unter 800-900 U/min kommen um gewisse Temperaturen halten zu können.

Bedenke das Wasser alleine nicht ausreicht Komponente zu kühlen, das Wasser selbst wird sich erhitzen so das dieses dann auch gekühlt werden muss. Zwei 360er Radiatoren werden ausreichen dein System zu kühlen, aber setze eine Anforderungen nicht zu hoch, da zwei solcher Radiatoren für eine Wasserkühlung nichts besonderes sind.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (30. Oktober 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich aber in Richtung custom Wakü schauen, wenn die Grafikkarte auch mit Wasser mit gekühlt werden soll, denn diese AIO Lösungen sind nichts halbes und auch nichts ganzes und ich kenne viele Leute die dann doch noch auf custom umgestiegen sind und so unnötig viel Geld verbraten haben. Bei einer Grafikkarte sollte ehe alles mit Wasser gekühlt werden und mit einem Fullcover Kühler ist man schon bei einem custom Loop.


Aus welchen Gründen sind diese Leute umgestiegen?

Ich zögere sehr, mir eine richtige Custom WaKü zuzulegen. Die Kosten für die AiOs sind für mich schon hinter der Schmerzgrenze und eine Custom ist noch drüber. Die günstigeren sind in meinen Augen im Vergleich zu z.B. NZXT AiO unästhetisch. Ist natürlich reine Geschmackssache, aber meine Motivation ist zu 70% ästhetikgetrieben. 20% sind die Hoffnung auf ein System, das etwas leiser ist als mein jetziges. Und 10% ein kleiner (!) Basteldrang.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2020)

Hat nichts mit Geschmackssache was zu tun.

Von NZXT musst du ein CPU Kühler mit auf die Grafikkarte verbauten und dann wird nicht alles mit Wasser mit gekühlt. Besonders Spannungswandler die sehr heiß werden sind dann weiterhin mit Lurft gekühlt. Oder hast du an einem ganz bestimmten Kühler oder AIO Kühllösung gedacht die ich jetzt vielleicht nicht mit einbeziehe?
Außer Alphacool verbauen alle Hersteller Radiatoren aus ALU und Aluminium regaliert mit dem Kupfer was im Kreislauf mit verbaut ist. Zwar wird hier hier gerne auch Korrosionsschutz in der Flüssiigkeit gesetzt, aber dieses zögert das ganze nur etwas raus und verhindert eine Korrosion im Kühler nicht.
Eine AIO kann schlecht bis gar nicht erweitert werden und Schläuche und Anschlüsse sind fest drauf so das diese kaum bis gar nicht ausgetauscht werden können.
Auch eine AIO muss mal gereinigt werden, da sonst ein paar Jahre später der Dreck sich abgesetzt hat und Kühler und Radiatoren verstopft. Ein Custom Loop lässt sich einfacher reinigen und neu befüllen.
Das neu befüllen oder ergänzen der Kühlflüssigkeit ist nur erschwert möglich und mit der Zeit verdunstet auch Kühlflüssigkeit und die Kühlleistung geht dadurch auch zurück.
Einer AIO wird das Wartungsfrei nachgesprochen, was im Grunde ein paar Jahre durch Neukauf zustande kommt.
AIOs halten in der Regel 4-7 Jahre und in dieser Zeit verschlechtert sich auch die Kühlleistung. Ein Custom Loop hält bei guter Wartung im Grunde ein Lebenlang.
Weiters habe ich in dieser Anleitung stehen: Oft gestellte Frage: AiO Kompakt- oder Custom-Wasserkühlung?
Und: Kompaktwasserkühlung Vergleichstest & Ratgeber


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (31. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die guten und nachvollziehbaren Tipps! Custom scheint vernünftiger zu sein, aber Vernunft ist nicht immer die Antwort 😇. Ich schaue mir auf jeden Fall nochmal genauer Custom Möglichkeiten an und entscheide dann.

Eine für mich wichtige Frage die noch offen ist: Kennt jemand einen groben Richtwert für die Reduktion des Luftdurchsatzes durch einen Radiator?

Mir ist klar dass viele Faktoren dazu beitragen wie statischer Druck, Fin-Dichte, Dicke etc., aber evtl gibt es da einen typischen / mittleren Wert? Auf einen frei drehenden Lüfter kommen zB 2 Radiator-montierte Lüfter oder so?


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2020)

Richtwert ist geeignete Lüfter für Radiatoren zu verwenden, da es auch Gehäuselüfter gibt die nicht so gut geeignet sind.
Geeignete Lüfter haben auch breitere Lüfterblätter verbaut und Gehäuselüfter schmalere. Wichtig  ist ein guten Druck zwischen Radiator und Lüfter aufbauen zu können und das geht nur wenn die Lüfterblätter breiter sind und seitlich oder durch dem Lüfter keine Luft entweicht.
Siehe: Die richtigen Lüfter für Radiatoren - Airflow vs. Static


----------



## Richu006 (1. November 2020)

Also ich würde auch auf costum gehen.

Ich habe gensu so angefangen erst so Alphacool Eisbaer AIO lösungen.

Dann dachte ich ok die könnte ich ja erweitern mit noch einem Radiator und schönerem schläuchen... dabei noch nen hübschen AGB einbauen (für die optik und zum besserem befüllen)

2 Wochen später... "oh die pumpe leistet nicht genug... ok ich baue noch ne D5 mit rein"

2 Wochen später... "hmm jetzt brauche ich die pumpen auf gpu und cpu ja nicht mehr die machen nur lärm..."--> ok Costum wakü blöcke verbaut.

Am Ende hatte ich ne kompmette Costum Kühlung und hätte mir das Geld für die AIO's echt sparen können.

Vorsicht: es machtsüchtig die Wäkü zu erweitern... mittlerweile habe ich noch nen externen MoRa... auf Hardtubes umgestellt etc. Etc. Man wird echt süchtig. Aber es macht auch spass!


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Vorsicht: es machtsüchtig die Wäkü zu erweitern...


Genau, wer Spaß am erweitern hat der geht immer weiter und so lohnt es sich dann nicht mit einer AIO anzufangen.
Wer sich aber eine AIO verbaut und damit zufrieden ist und sozusagen bestimmte Temperaturen, Lautstärke und Optik egal sind, der wird dann wohl bei einer AIO bleiben. Mein Sohn als Beispiel ist eher ein Gamer und hat sich eine AIO verbaut. Mit dem 3900X lang aber die Wassertemperatur bei 42°C und so hat er sich noch ein 360er Radiator dazu gebaut. Damit ist er nun zufrieden und möchte gar nicht mehr weiter ausbauen. In meinem Fall habe ich gut ausgebaut.


----------

